# Those with Cruze manual shift, need advice



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

I more times than not have been causing the car to judder or shake when starting out in first. I drove manual shift cars from time to time but this is the fist one I have owned. I try various RPMs and like I said more times than not the car shakes and sometimes stalls. Just wanted to see what RPMs everyone else was releasing the clutch at and or if anyone else has any advice for this stick shift virgin. Thanks so much!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Campuscop2003 said:


> I more times than not have been causing the car to judder or shake when starting out in first. I drove manual shift cars from time to time but this is the fist one I have owned. I try various RPMs and like I said more times than not the car shakes and sometimes stalls. Just wanted to see what RPMs everyone else was releasing the clutch at and or if anyone else has any advice for this stick shift virgin. Thanks so much!


It may not be the rpms as much as knowing the grab point of the clutch. The clutch on my echo at least has a very early pickup, i can start to feel it grab slightly very early into the upwards pedal travel and it took me a week or so to get used to it compared to the rock hard aftermarket clutch on my subaru. 

From a dead stop on a flat surface you should be able to let the clutch out slowly without stalling the car. I would give that a try to help you find the grab point and help your brain start to know where the grab point is exactly. 

To be honest i have no idea what rpms i start at as i just got a feel for it after awhile but when i take it for a spin today i'll look


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

some people simply can not learn to drive a stick shift no matter how hard they try.
it takes time and patience. if it take too long and u slip the clutch too much, u will be replacing it.
i learned to drive stick shift on a '51 ford tractor when i was 6, then a '47 ford truck when i was 7. on the farm u have to learn.
i owned a '76 acadian (chevette) from 1980-1989 and it still had the original clutch when i sold it.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

sounds like you're thinking too much 
When you drive stick it's all about feeling the car and listening to it ask you for the gear change. If its stalling or jerking you're just not giving it enough gas. nice and easy on the clutch and just lightly on the gas it just takes practice. Avoid getting stuck on a hill until you perfect this.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I test drove a manual Cruze on Saturday. Now, my Celica is the only manual I have ever driven. Well I quickly found out that 'grab point' is so much higher from the floor than my Celica. I usually would work the clutch with my heel down and just rock it back. On the Cruze I'm not sure if I can do that because of the high grab point. I'll just have to pick my foot up and be smooth about it.

The Cruze will take a bit to get used to because I can't hear the engine like I could in my Celica. Such a quiet cabin. I bought my Celica before I could even drive it without stalling but I'm glad I bought it. I am picking up my white LS manual from out of state this week. No one had a white manual in Ohio with the connectivity package.

I did have second thoughts about a manual when I stalled the car in a McDonalds drive thru and had an employee sticking her head out the window telling me what to do! Needless to say I didn't go through a drive thru for awhile!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

This car has a very smooth clutch/shift combo so after a little practice, on a flat road, you should be able to start the car in 1st without touching the gas at all. Otherwise I start out at only around 1000-1200 rpms.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

So i took a look at what i was doing today and im letting the clutch up before i even hit the gas, it tends to idle at around 900 most of the time so i dont hit the gas till i'm letting the clutch up, when i first got it i was hitting the gas first and thats why i was having a hard time starting it smoothly


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Good for you! See.....this is not a hard car to learn on and once you get the hang of it will become second nature to you.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

You can always take it back to the dealership and let someone test drive it. It _is_ possible that the TPS needs to be adjusted. 

Look on the bright side, my research showed (when I was looking at various cars to buy before I bought my Cruze) that the Kia Forte manual is an absolute nightmare to shift. Many of the reviewers said they embarassed themselves multiple times--killing the engine when pulling out!


----------



## ivyseanivy (Apr 28, 2011)

for: *Campuscop2003:

*ease off the clutch little more. sometimes you have to "baby" it into first (depending if your'e on a flat or inclined surface).


----------



## everjeff (Apr 23, 2011)

Just get used to the grab point and take it easy, you'll get the hang of it after a week or two and after a while you won't even notice it anymore


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

it really doesnt help that the engine is soooo quiet!!!!! waiting for intake to fix that!!!


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

There is not a lot of torque in a little engine so it is easier to stall than a six or an 8. I have a manual in my diesel truck and you can't stall that thing even if you want to. I find the clutch to be very smooth with this car. I only stalled it once and that was on the freeway. The car is so quiet I didn't even realize I had done it. I was rolling a few miles an hour and thought it was in 2nd when I was really in 4th. I let out the clutch and stalled it but I didn't know it until I stepped on the gas and didn't go anywhere. That got my attention....


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> some people simply can not learn to drive a stick shift no matter how hard they try.
> it takes time and patience. if it take too long and u slip the clutch too much, u will be replacing it.
> i learned to drive stick shift on a '51 ford tractor when i was 6, then a '47 ford truck when i was 7. on the farm u have to learn.
> i owned a '76 acadian (chevette) from 1980-1989 and it still had the original clutch when i sold it.


This is an excellent point.
I learned to drive a manual from a hand-me-down 1981 Ford F-100. Driven and learned to drive a stick by my 2 older brothers before me, we all had to put in a new clutch. It was hard for me(17 at the time) to put in money towards something like that rather then towards my girlfriends, but hey turned out to be the best auto investment I can think of. Before my Cruze Eco I owned only 2 cars over a 17 yr period and never had the clutch replaced, not to mention savings on buying autos with manuals
For those that consider buying an ECO should know, for _best_ fuel economy, is too realize you will be shifting a lot, and experience is pretty much a must to get the most out of it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

usaalways said:


> For those that consider buying an ECO should know, for _best_ fuel economy, is too realize you will be shifting a lot...QUOTE]
> 
> Your right arm will be stronger and stronger. MT is recommended for people who practice baseball, tennis, or other sports where the right hand is very important. Well, for the left handed…. Only chance is to drive in UK!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ECO stick is different from the non ECO, tuned and untuned also mad a difference. Plug quality/gap, 87 octane, and a/c usage also play a part on 1st gear. There is also a PI#1052 for this but I was never successful at getting this done. Plug gap and 93 will be the best bet as even on coppers and a tune at times when the heat soak takes place I get the bog. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Man this is an old thread. 

1st gear is the same between all 1.4 models. 

1st on the 1.8 is quite tall, I could see where that one might.

The 1.4 is easy to launch except with AC running, in which case you need to gas up a little and slip the clutch as you release it around 1100 rpm. 

Merc6 is right - the copper spark plugs make a huge difference in low RPM drivability. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My 2012 2LT came from the factory this way, was only day two on this thing where the engine would darn near kill when taking off in first gear. Working on the coil pack type vehicles before with baked on spark plug boots and spark plugs in aluminum heads that seize. And a brand new engine, knew I wanted to anti-seize the plugs first and use silicone grease inside the boots so they won't bake on.

But got two surprised I didn't like, first was needle point NGK spark plugs, got rid of those, went to town and purchased Autolite double plantiums APP3923 plugs for 16 bucks, and gapped them at 26 mils. Second was, noticed the springs inside of the boots were caught up in the shoulders in the boots. Pulled each boot and stretched out the springs so this couldn't happen.

Man, what a difference, even with an inclined driveway, can ease out the clutch, foot off the gas and smoothly pull into my garage.

But see others on this board also have clutch problems with a huge battle to get these replaced. If the pressure plated is not parallel to the clutch disc, nothing will work until you get it replaced with something decent. With mine, can even do a smooth take off in second gear. 

If your dealer tells you, dey all do dis, find a new one. Feel from driving GM vehicles as early as a 30 Olds, Cruze finally got it right, ha, only took them 82 years. With my 04 Cavalier, was still hitting my face with my knee going from gas to brake. 50's British sports cars got it right as did Honda. Cruze is every bit as good if not even better, about time. A joy to shift this car, still get excited every time I drive it. 

Also helps to oil the linkage under the hood every once in awhile.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I have owned numerous manual cars and they all react differently and grab differently. Even if you put the AC on, you have to give more gasthan normal. It may just take time for you. You will know how the car acts and be able to start fine. Best get used to it before you are sitting on a hill with an whole right behind you and not roll into him.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Put something over the tach so you can't see it and practice clutch let up and shifting by ear. That's what all us old folks had to do back in the day. The only guys who had tachs back then were the hot rod guys and they used them at the drag strip. I really don't understand why all these modern little crap cans like the Chevy Cruze have tachs. You can't even run the engine into the red zone due to 6100 rpm rev limiter in 1st gear and 6500 rpm rev limiter in all other gears.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> Put something over the tach so you can't see it and practice clutch let up and shifting by ear. That's what all us old folks had to do back in the day. The only guys who had tachs back then were the hot rod guys and they used them at the drag strip. I really don't understand why all these modern little crap cans like the Chevy Cruze have tachs. You can't even run the engine into the red zone due to 6100 rpm rev limiter in 1st gear and 6500 rpm rev limiter in all other gears.


The 1980's called. They want their ideas back.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Erastimus said:


> Put something over the tach so you can't see it and practice clutch let up and shifting by ear. That's what all us old folks had to do back in the day. The only guys who had tachs back then were the hot rod guys and they used them at the drag strip. I really don't understand why all these modern little crap cans like the Chevy Cruze have tachs. You can't even run the engine into the red zone due to 6100 rpm rev limiter in 1st gear and 6500 rpm rev limiter in all other gears.



Why have cars reach 140mph? 90% of drivers will never reach over 80. 

Because you can.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> Put something over the tach so you can't see it and practice clutch let up and shifting by ear. That's what all us old folks had to do back in the day. The only guys who had tachs back then were the hot rod guys and they used them at the drag strip. I really don't understand why all these modern little crap cans like the Chevy Cruze have tachs. You can't even run the engine into the red zone due to 6100 rpm rev limiter in 1st gear and 6500 rpm rev limiter in all other gears.


You obviously don't hypermile. Since our engines are so quiet the tach is a critical to knowing when the car will enter DFCO when you let off the gas. Also, since I'm so rarely above 2500 RPM, much less the 4500 RPM power drop point it's nice to have the visual when I'm accelerating hard so I have a better feel for when to shift with the least amount of power loss.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

You might want to see a hearing specialist. I have no trouble hearing my engine all day long. Econoboxes like the Cruze transmit a lot of engine noise into the interior of the car. Not so much in an Impala or a Buick or a Cadillac. Learned something today - my car has a DFCO. And all the while I thought my slick use of downshifting to decelerate was the only trick. There goes my reputation.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought a 12 LT1 RS the the stick only 2 weeks ago. After driving a stick shift Tacoma pickup, I figured I would have it made. This car has made me a clutch virgin all over again. It's like starting from scratch. I feel for you bro.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> You might want to see a hearing specialist. I have no trouble hearing my engine all day long. Econoboxes like the Cruze transmit a lot of engine noise into the interior of the car. Not so much in an Impala or a Buick or a Cadillac. Learned something today - my car has a DFCO. And all the while I thought my slick use of downshifting to decelerate was the only trick. There goes my reputation.


I didn't say I couldn't hear the engine. However, I cannot hear the difference between 1500 RPM and 1600 RPM. 1500 won't enter DFCO because the car will decelerate below the DFCO threshold in the two seconds it takes for the ECU to decide I'm off the throttle long enough to switch to DFCO. 1600 RPM will enter DFCO. If you can hear the difference between these two engine speeds you have far better hearing than I.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I was a stick shift virgin when I bought my car as well. My Biggest advice is don't THINK don't ask questions on here and don't get pointers they all make you think about shifting and driving you need to FEEL the clutch to know when to let off. No one really can tell you how.. But don't worry I asked a million questions on here and other websites at first, but most of the answers were "don't ask and just drive" It became alot easier!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I didn't say I couldn't hear the engine. However, I cannot hear the difference between 1500 RPM and 1600 RPM. 1500 won't enter DFCO because the car will decelerate below the DFCO threshold in the two seconds it takes for the ECU to decide I'm off the throttle long enough to switch to DFCO. 1600 RPM will enter DFCO. If you can hear the difference between these two engine speeds you have far better hearing than I.


The engine has a much different tone when you're between 2-3k as well depending on how much you're leaning on the little turbo (most F/I cars do). 

Idk, I've never been able to stand cars without tachs - 87 Century didn't have one and neither did my grandpas old Chevy trucks. I like to know exactly what's going on with the hamster wheels up front. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The engine has a much different tone when you're between 2-3k as well depending on how much you're leaning on the little turbo (most F/I cars do).


That it does. However, in my normal driving I'm only above 2K RPM one time in the morning and one in the afternoon. Both are serious uphills with a 65 MPH (morning) and 55 MPH (afternoon) speed limit at the top of the hill.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Erastimus said:


> Econoboxes like the Cruze transmit a lot of engine noise into the interior of the car.


My Cruze has the least NVH of any car I've owned, and less than most cars I've driven. The "silky smooth" (words of the automotive press, not mine) inline six in our BMW has more NVH than my Cruze at normal operating RPMs.

The nut behind the wheel... you should get that looked at.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> My Cruze has the least NVH of any car I've owned, and less than most cars I've driven. The "silky smooth" (words of the automotive press, not mine) inline six in our BMW has more NVH than my Cruze at normal operating RPMs.
> 
> The nut behind the wheel... you should get that looked at.


They did a fantastic job with vibration with the engine mounts - it is fantastically smooth running for an engine as small at it is, but it does get a little buzzy around 3k with your foot down hard. But compared to the other 1.8L competition out there, the cabin intrusion is so much more well damped. 

You have to go to 2.4-2.5 L engines with a counter balance shaft to really get a silky smooth 4 banger. With less power strokes from a 4 cyl than a larger engine, will always be some unpleasant noises from them at high RPM. Although our Toyota has a quieter and smoother-accelerating engine, I rather like Ellie's little growl and wooshing sounds most of the time. And the powerband and short gearing on the Cruze is much more fun. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, I should have added that "normal" RPM for me is less than 2000. Since her bimmer is an autobox, it shifts above 2k whether you like it or not. Some of the NVH in that car is transmission related, but for twice the price it's not half as noticeable.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2500 is my point in normal traffic. Under that is a hassle and over will put me into the car in front of me. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

